# الهيدروكاربون الطبيعي السائل في جمهورية العراق بمحافظتي نينوى والانبار



## استاذ عدنان محيبس (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الهيدروكاربون الطبيعي السائل في جمهورية العراق بمحافظتي نينوى والانبار*









*تأليف الأستاذ عدنان محيبس الصريم
رئيس الجيولوجيين الأقدم في هيئة المسح الجيولوجي العراقية .*






*المحتويات*:

*المقدمة*:

*أولاً: عيون والينابيع الهيدروكاربون في محافظة الأنبار*


*عيون و ينابيع* *هيت *
*واهم ينابيع هيت :*


*عيون الطيف الأربعة*
*ينبوع المرج العملاق *
*ينبوع المعمورة *


*عيون و ينبوع أبو الجير*
*عيون و ينبوع* *قرية عواصل *
*عيون و** ينبوع الجبهة*
*عيون و **ينبوع **في **بيجي *
*عيون و **ينبوع* *الرجالية*
*
ثانياً: الينابيع الهيدروكاربون في محافظة نينوى*


*عيون وينابيع حمام علي ( ع)*
*عيون وينابيع القيّارة*
*
المصادر:* بحوث الاستاذ عدنان الجيولوجية






*المقدمة*

*الهيدروكاربون السائل عندنا في العراق لا يختلف في منشئه عن الهيدروكاربون* *الطبيعي الصلب في دول العالم الأخرى ولكنه يختلف من كونه خضع لعوامل جيولوجية متنوعة أثناء هجرته غير أن العوامل الجيولوجية التي خضع لها القير الصلب ويمكن إيجازها بما يلي :*



*أن الهيدروكاربون المتكون في الطبقات الصخرية العميقة لم يصادف في انتقاله وهجرته مصائد مغلقة ومحصورة ليحجز فيها , ويكوّن مكامن وحقول قيرية محددة المعالم كما هو في النفط و القير الصلب . مما أدى إلى أن يأخذ طريقه إلى السطح مع حركة المياه الجوفية .*
 


*وان هذا الهيدروكاربون تواجد في بيئة صخرية ذات مكامن مائية كبيرة تحت الأرض تزداد مياهها بواسطة الأمطار والأنهار وتأخذ طريقها إلى المناطق المنخفضة لتخرج إلى السطح على شكل ينابيع . *
*مما جعلها ذات حركة مستمرة داخل الصخور وعندما تصادف سيلان القير في نقطة ما مع المياه في مجاريها فإنها تحمل القير في جريانها وانسيابها لكون القير السائل اخذ وزنا من الماء . *

*ومع تدفق الماء نرى الهيدروكاربون السائل قد غطى سطح هذه المياه الجارية تحت السطح .*



*وإن جريان المياه الجيولوجية الجوفية تحت الأرض في صخور تحتوي على المعادن الحاوية للكبريت يؤدي إلى رفع درجة حرارة هذه المياه الجوفية , وهذه الحرارة كافية لإذابة القير المترسب بين الصخور التي تمر فيها هذه المياه وعند ذاك سيكون وجود عنصر الكبريت و الفسفور عامل أساسي بسيولة القير وطوفانه فوق المياه الجوفية بشكل دائم .*
 


*وان اثر نهر الفرات ونهر دجلة عندنا في العراق مهم جدا في خلق تيارات حمل مائية مستمرة تخللت الطبقات الصخرية وخرجت من مناطق قريبة منخفضة على شكل ينابيع مائية متدفقة أحيانا وناصحة أحيانا أخرى وهذا ما ساعد في نقل الهيدروكاربون في المناطق التي تتواجد في عيون القير في منطقة هيت أو في منطقة حمام علي (ع) في الموصل.*
 




* وهناك مجال لإعادة ينابيع الهيدروكاربون القيرية القديمة من منطقة العمارة والناصرية والتي دفنت بسبس فيضانات متعددة لدجلة والفرات وغمرت بكتل الطمى التي حجبتها عن السطح في وقت كان السومريون يغرفون القير منها بالأواني .*
 
*عيون وينابيع الهيدروكاربون في العراق*

*وهنا أسلط الضوء على ينابيع الهيدروكاربون والتي هي عندي قيد الدراسة حالياً , آملا أن أواصل وأبنائنا الجيولوجيين البحوث في دراسة هذا الخام الثمين من ثروة العرق الكبيرة .*




*واليكم أهم الينابيع الهيدروكاربونية *

*منجم ينابيع حمام علي ( ع)*

*وان أصل التسمية يعود الى الإمام علي بن أبي طالب (ع)وهو الذي ضرب الأرض وانبع منها الماء إثناء وقوفه في هذه المنطقة وهو الذي قال ان مائها يداوي العليل وسميت حمام العليل أيضا ويعرفها أهل الموصل بأنها حمام علي (ع) وان من الموصليين من يزورها تبركا في اليوم الذي ضربها فيه الإمام علي (ع) ً .*

*وأن منشأ الهيدروكاربون السائل في هذه الينابيع جاء من منطقة التداخل بين التكاوين الجيولوجية وهي تكوين الفتحة الصخري وتكوين الفرات الصخري المليئين بالنفط الثقيل .*

* وبسبب قربهما من نهر دجلة وبسبب وجود عنصر الكبريت في صخور الجبس * *Gypsum** ساعد الكبريت بتفاعلاته الكيميائية إلى رفع درجة حرارة المياه المتغلغلة من نهر دجلة في الأعماق والمتسربة الى هذه التكاوين الجيولوجية.*

*وقد ساعد هذا الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة إلى انتقال القير من تكوين الفتحة وتكوين الفرات إلى هذه العيون .*

*مناجم الهيدروكاربون** في عيون حمام علي (ع) *

*وينابيع **الهيدروكاربون* *في حمام علي (ع)*
* هي كما يلي : *



*ينبوع** الهيدروكاربون* *النمرود *
 
*ويقع هذا الينبوع في المنطقة التي تكون مساحة التقاء نهر دجلة مع نهر الزاب .*



*ينبوع** الهيدروكاربون* *الفتحة .*
* ويقع في منطقة الفتحة*



*ينبوع **الهيدروكاربون* *حاوي أصلان .*
*ويقع في منطقة وادي الغضبان*



*ينبوع** الهيدروكاربون** ( عين ) زوفيتا . *
*ويقع بالقرب من زوفيتا *



*ينبوعان* *للهايدروكاربون** (عيون غرب دجلة).*
*وتقع ضمن قضاء حمام علي(ع). *



*عيون وينابيع مناجم **الهيدروكاربون* *في القيّارة*

*وهذه الينابيع ليست مهمة في الوقت الحضر وليست ذات قيمة اقتصادية عالية ولا يتعدى استخدامها الاستخدام المحلي البسيط من قبل الأهالي وبالطرق البدائية المختلفة .*

* وان كانت نوعية **الهيدروكاربون** فيها مشابهة لنوعية **الهيدروكاربون** في عيون هيت ولكنها اقل جدوى منها اقتصاديا .*

* واعتقد أننا بإمكاننا تطويرها وتحويلها إلى ينابيع حية فعالة واقتصادية .*
*وقد ترى عدة عيون بالمشاهدة العينية إلا انك بعين الصقر الجيولوجي ومسوحا ته الزلزالية والجذبية والمغناطيسية والحرارية وغيرها من مسوحاته لبواطن الأرض العميقة فسترى عيون أخرى كثيرة تحت السطح ومن الممكن إحيائها وإيجادها من جديد .*

*وهنا الفت انتباه أهلنا في القيارة بان قلة **الهيدروكاربون** الآن ممكن زيادتها مستقبلا هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فان نوع **الهيدروكاربون** فيها وكميته كافية لإنشاء مصنع لصناعة العطور الراقية ومصنع لصناعة الأصباغ من مادة القير الثمينة في عيون القيارة .*

*عيون و ينابيع** الهيدروكاربون في** هيت *

*وهذه الينابيع تمتد على ضفة نهر الفرات الغربية من حديثة إلى هيت وحتى الرمادي وفي استمرار نهر الفرات في كربلاء . *

*واهم ينابيع هيت :*



* عيون **هيدروكاربون* *الطيف الأربعة*
 
*وهذه العيون متميزة بشكلها الدائري المنتظم والذي يزيد فيها قطر العين القيرية على (16) متر .*

*وهي ذات قيمة اقتصادية عالية وتتدفق باستمرار مما جعلها تنحدر في سواقي حفرها الأهالي إلى مواقع منخفضة قد هيئها هؤلاء الناس لغرض تجميع القير واستخراجه بطريقة بدائية .*

*والقير في هذه العيون الأربعة الدائرية لزج وحاوي على فجوات هوائية ومائية وينبعث منه غازات مختلفة وأشهرها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين **H[SUB]2[/SUB]s* *لوجود الكبريت في مياه هذه العيون الثمينة .*

*واخلص إلى أن **الهيدروكاربون** في هذه العيون صالح لمختلف الصناعات العملاقة ومنها ما يلي:*



*صناعة الأدوية .*
 


*صناعة الأسمدة الكيميائية .*
 


*صناعة الأنسجة والحرير الصناعي.*
 


 *صناعة العطور الراقية *
 


*صناعة البلاستك *
 


*صناعة الأصباغ*
 


*وصناعة اكثر من (14500) مادة في كثير من الصناعات المتطورة الحديثة . *
 




*ينبوع **الهيدروكاربون** في المرج العملاق *
 
*إن هذا الينبوع يعتبر من الغرائب الجيولوجية بشكله الهندسي المتميز والذي لم يشاهد مثيله في العالم .*

*وهذا الشكل يظهر من خلال ظهور حوض هندسي كبير جدا أبعاده الهندسية هي ( 111 × 52 ) متر , وبغمق رائع يزيد على (50) متر .*
*وان هذا الحوض يستقر وسط كتلة صخرية كبيرة جدا وقد حفر في هذا الصخر بشكل جيولوجي عجيب , وان القير ينساب بساقية تجري باتجاه وادي المرج .*



*تمتاز هذه العين باستمرار تدفقها.*
 


* وتقع على بعد (10) كم عن مدينة هيت .*
 



*ويتصف القير فيها كونه قليل الالتصاق وكثير الصلابة.*
 


*الهيدروكاربون** فيها راقي الجودة ومن النوعية الصالحة لإنتاج مختلف الصناعات المتطورة الحديثة التي سوف نوردها في كتابنا هذا في فصل الصناعات **الهيدروكاربون**ية الحديثة .*
 



*و** الهيدروكاربون** أيضا ذو كمية عالية تمثل مخزون استراتيجي ممتاز وذو قيم اقتصادية عالية .*
 
*وأن هذه العين يستخدمها الأهالي وينتج منها هؤلاء الأهالي أكثر من عشرة آلاف طن من القير سنويا .*

*واخلص إلى إن هذه العين يمكن أن تكون من روائع الثروات في إقليم الدليم بالعراق العظيم بما يلي :*



*أن يشيّد على أساس تصنيع **الهيدروكاربون** فيها عشرات المصانع الحديثة بمختلف الصناعات المتطورة .*
 


*أن تنظم هندسيا وترصف المناطق حولها .*
 



* وأن تحدد مجاريها بشكل منتظم وتمسح مسحاً جيولوجياً مفصلاً.*
 


*ومن الممكن بناء مشيدات سياحية حولها . وبهذا تكون مرفقا سياحيا مميزا بالإضافة إلى أنها مرفق اقتصادي رائع .*
 



*ينبوع **الهيدروكاربون** في المعمورة *
 
*يمتاز هذا الينبوع القيري بشكله الهندسي الدائري المنتظم وكأنه رسم بفرجال عندما يشاهد في الصور الجوية والفضائية .*

* ويبلغ قطر هذه الدائرة الممثلة للينبوع (17) متر , ويبعد هذا الينبوع بمسافة ( 2.5) كم عن مركز مدينة هيت .*

*ونلاحظ إن** الهيدروكاربون** في هذه العين **Spring **ينساب إلى مستنقع منخفض يحيط بهذه العين الجارية وهذا ما كون طبقات من** الهيدروكاربون** . *

* ومن أهم صفات هذا **الهيدروكاربون*



* كونه غير سيّال وخالي من الغازات الملتهبة.*
 


*ولكثرة وجود الفقاعات والفجوات المائية فيه فانه لا يصلح في عمليات التسطيح والسقوف بلا معالجة خاصة .*
 



*ولكنه ذو أهمية كبيرة في استخدامات القير في الصناعات الاخرى ومنها ما يلي:*
 


*الشحوم *
 


*الدهون *
 



*البروتينات *
 


*صناعة آلاف الأنواع من مواد البلاستيك المرن والصلب *
 



* وصناعة الزجاج الخفيف *
 


*وصناعة الحرير ومختلف انواع الأقمشة...الخ .*
 

*فنخلص إلى أننا بحاجة إلى شركات غربية كبيرة تأخذ على عاتقها استثمار هذا القير , لما فيه صلاح وإسعاد أهلنا في هذه المناطق النائية المحرومة .*

*وليس للشركات العراقية والعربية والشرقية القدرة على استثماره بما نحلم به لأننا لا نريد تحول هذا الخام الثمين إلى خلائط رصف وتبليط وعوازل رطوبة , وأمثالها من الاستخدامات المعروفة للقير .*

*وإنما نريد لهذا الكنز الثمين أن يتحول إلى أسمدة كيميائية وأدوية وأصباغ وأقمشة الحرير والعطور وان يتحول إلى عدسات ومجسات اليكترونية , وتلسكوبات...الخ . *
*أسوة بما يعرف عن استخدامه في دول الاتحاد الأوربي وأميركا .*


*عيون و ينبوع **الهيدروكاربون** في أبو الجير*

*يقع هذا الينبوع قرب قرية أبو جير , وتسمى العين بعين نسده وان هذا الينبوع يمتاز بتدفقه بالمياه القيرية المالحة المشبعة بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين **H[SUB]2[/SUB]S**.*

*ويتفرغ من هذا الينبوع عدة جداول باتجاه الأراضي المنخفضة إلى أحواض عدت لأحل الاستخراج.*



* وتمتاز هذه الجداول بفاعليتها وكونها حاوية لنسبة كبيرة من** الهيدروكاربون** القيري الحار. *
 


*وتمتاز ترسبات **الهيدروكاربون** هذا الينبوع بأنها متراصة ويتراوح سمك الطبقات بين ( 1- 5/2 ) متر وتمتد على مساحة كبيرة بمسافة أكثر من كيلومتر . *
 



*وان القير فيها كثير الليونة ويشكل عدسات مع الصخور الرملية أو يشكل كتلا هشة من القير السيال الخالي من الغازات .*
 
*ونخلص إلى أن **الهيدروكاربون** في هذا الينبوع ذو نوعية وكمية مهمة وذات جودة جيدة ويبشر بآفاق كبيرة إنشاء الله تعالى لما فيه خير هذه المناطق المحرومة الشريفة .*


*عيون و ينبوع** الهيدروكاربون** في قرية عواصل *


*يقع هذا الينبوع المهم بالقرب من قرية عواصل . ولذا سميت هذه العين باسم هذه القرية .*



*وتمتاز هذه العيون بشكلها المربع وعلى شكل حوضين بمساحة مقدارها (300) م[SUP]2 [/SUP]يعملان على تجميع القير.*
 


* وتغطي ترسبات** الهيدروكاربون** القيرية أرضا بمساحة اكبر من (500) م[SUP]2[/SUP].*
 



 *ويوجد في هذه المنطقة ذاتها عدة جداول جارية وبفعالية متوسطة بكمية **الهيدروكاربون** المنساب في هذه الجداول .*
 


*وفي نفس المنطقة هناك ( 5) جداول من **الهيدروكاربون** القيري جارية ذات فعالية مهمة في محتواها .*
 


*و** الهيدروكاربون** فيها عالي الجودة في الكمية والنوعية .*
 



* وذو إنتاج جيد للقير ويمتاز قير هذه العيون بأنه سيّال وخالي من الغازات الملتهبة ولذا يعتبر من أنواع القير الجاهز للاستخدام والإنتاج حتى من قبل الأهالي .*
 
* فنخلص إلى إن هذه العيون ذات قيمة اقتصادية عالية . *


*عيون و** ينبوع **الهيدروكاربون* *الجبهة*

*يقع هذا الينبوع الثري بالقير بالقرب من قرية الجبهة الواقعة على بعد (45) كم غرب مدينة الرمادي .*



*وتمتاز ترسبات هذا الينبوع القيرية بأنها تتجمع في منخفض واسع جدا تزيد مساحته على (18) كم تقريبا .*
 


* ويحاط هذا المنخفض بمعظم جهاته بحافة صخرية تشكل محيطا من الصخر يتراوح ارتفاعه بين ( 5 – 10 ) متر .*
 

* في حين ينحدر هذا المنخفض تدريجيا على شكلين من **الهيدروكاربون** و**هما.*



*الترسبات الحديثة*
 
*وهذه الترسبات تكونت حديثا من فعالية العيون الحالية والآنية , وحيث تغطي مساحة (2) كم[SUP]2 [/SUP], وتتجمع بالجزء الأوسط من هذا المنخفض . وتشكل طبقات من القير غير متراصة وذات تقاطع وتداخل مع طبقات من القير والطين والرمل في سمك يتراوح بين ( 1 – 6 ) متر , ولذا يعتبر هذا السمك اقتصادي وقد بلغ معدل كميات القير المنتجة من هذا النوع سنويا من قبل الأهالي بالوسائل البدائية إلى مقدار (11.000) طن لكل سنة .*




*الترسبات القديمة*
 
*وهذه الترسبات تكونت قديما ولذلك نرى القير فيها بشكل طبقات جيدة متراصة ومتماسكة ومتصلة , ترسبت من جداول مازالت موجودة لحد ألان وتغطي مساحة مقداره (85) كم[SUP]2 [/SUP], ونلاحظها في الجزء الغربي من المنخفض المذكور أعلاه .*

*ويتراوح سمك الطبقات المتراصة بين (1.5 – 5) متر من القير الصافي , والذي يمتاز بكونه جيد ويمكن استخدامه بدون أي معالجة لجاهزيته .*

*ومن الجدير بالذكر إن هذه المنطقة مليئة بكثير من الجداول التي تقسم إلى نوعين :*



*الجداول غير الفعالة *
 
* لكونها حاوية للمياه المالحة والكبريت وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين **H[SUB]2[/SUB]S** ولكنها غير مهمة في إنتاج القير .*



*الجداول الفعالة *
 
* وعددها جدولين مهمين في إنتاج القير وبمساحة تزيد على (2600) م[SUP]2 [/SUP]لكل واحدة من العينين , وبعمق مقداره (11) م .*

*ونخلص إلى إن القير في اغلب جداول هذه المنطقة وعيونها لزج وسيّال وخالي من الغازات الملتهبة وينساب مع المياه بسهولة . ويمتاز أيضا من انه كثيف ولا يحتوي على فجوات مائية إلا بقلة .*

* ولهذا فانه يستعمل من قبل الأهالي في أعمال التسطيح والسقوف بلا معالجة .*



*عيون و **ينبوع **الهيدروكاربون** في **بيجي *


*يقع هذا الينبوع في جبل مكحول وفي الفتحة وفي جبل حمرين وبالخصوص المناطق المتقاطعة من الجبلين في الفتحة والتي يقسمها نهر دجلة إلى منطقتين .*
* وقد رأيتُ العديد من العيون **الهيدروكاربونية* *القيرية في هذه المناطق الظاهرة ومنها ما هو مطمور داخل الصخور ويحتاج إلى جهد هندسي لفتح منافذه , ولكني لم يتيسر لي الوقت والإمكانات لدراسة هذه العيون للتأكد من جدواها الاقتصادية .*

* وكما لاحظته أن **الهيدروكاربون* *القيري في العراق مهمل تماما ولم يدرس وعندما كنت ادرسه لم أجد أي مؤسسة أو عالم حاول التعرف على هذا الخام ودراسة الثمين سوى بعض المعلومات الهامشية والسطحية لكاتب واحد فقط وانه لم يرى القير إلا كما يراه الإنسان غير المتخصص العادي , ومن أعطاه أهمية فأنه درسه على أساس تواجده في الأبنية البابلية والسومرية القديمة ليس إلا .*

*واخلص إلى أن القير في هذه المنطقة يحتاج إلى فرق جيولوجية متخصصة لدراسته واستخراجه وإنتاجه أو تبيان جدواه الاقتصادية على اقل تقدير .*



*عيون و **ينبوع** الهيدروكاربون** الرحالية *

*ويقع هذا الينبوع وكثير من عيونه في مناطق كربلاء المقدسة وبالخصوص قضاء الرحالية في كربلاء .*

*وان هذه العيون مشابهة لمثيلاتها عيون **الهيدروكاربون* *القيري في محافضتي العمارة والناصرية.*

*ولكنها أما مدثورة ومطمورة تحت الأرض وإما مغلقة ومهجورة قد تسددت منذ زمن طويل ولذا فان هذه العيون بحاجة إلى مسح جيولوجي مفصل لتحديد مواضعها وإحيائها وإعادتها إلى فعاليتها .*

*ونخلص من هنا أن القير في جنوب العراق يحتاج إلى مسوحات جيولوجية وعمليات تحري دقيقة وجعله صالح للاستثمار في نطاقه الواسع وان هذا القير قد لعب دور كبير في زمن البابليين وأهمل بأزمنة لاحقة إلى عهدنا الحالي ويمكن الاستفادة منه في الوقت الحاضر كونه يحتوي على كميات كبيره من الجير الممتاز الصالح للاستعمال في مختلف الصناعات .*

*تأليف الأستاذ عدنان محيبس الصريم *


----------

